# steam account help



## snake212 (Nov 26, 2003)

hey guys i need help on how to delete my steam account,thanx.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Uninstall Steam, delete the Steam directory, then delete the stuff in the registry.

To get into the registry, hit Start->Run, type 'regedit' (without quotes), and hit OK.

Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER->SOFTWARE->Valve, and just delete the entire Valve folder, there's nothing there you really need.


Is it just me, or has there been like 20 questions about this in the last few days...


----------

